# Paracord Bracelets



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Thought I would show a few that I have made up.

Multi-Camo over 4 black strands. I wanted one color bracelet that the knots would stand out a little more. Instead of having the core be the same cord as the rest, I went with a black core. I think it does help the knotting stand out a little more than being over the same core color.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Cancer survivor I made for a friend.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

She is also a Saints fan....


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. Where did you get those charms?


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

etsy.com


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

Your Bracelets are great. Thanks for the charm idea!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Patrioticparacords (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's what I do. I own a business. Make some comments please or email me. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## heater413 (Apr 1, 2014)

How did you make the firefighter on with the red line?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

heater413 said:


> How did you make the firefighter on with the red line?


Welcome to the forum!

You can find videos on YouTube on how to add the center line of paracord. 

Hint: You braid over the center line every other knot. So when your not braiding over the center line, your braiding under it.


----------



## heater413 (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you, I'm going to make my brother one. 


Venturing, BSA is my life.


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

A woven bracelet


----------



## tankerman (Mar 14, 2014)

I like the look

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

asemery said:


> A woven bracelet


Is this a slip on bracelet or does it have a buckle?


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. It is a slip on bracelet. It is a "side button knot". I found instructions in Bruce Grants "Enclclopedia of Leather Braiding". Tony


----------



## tankerman (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## gumpy (Aug 16, 2013)

asemery said:


> Thanks guys. It is a slip on bracelet. It is a "side button knot". I found instructions in Bruce Grants "Enclclopedia of Leather Braiding". Tony


Pretty sharp, asemery. Substituting paracord leather was ingenious!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

asemery said:


> Thanks guys. It is a slip on bracelet. It is a "side button knot". I found instructions in Bruce Grants "Enclclopedia of Leather Braiding". Tony


OK. Very nice.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

I like it. How many strands is it?


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

One strand is used. It is a type of Turks Head knot. Bruce Grant calls it a variant of the Spanish Ring Knot that also makes a nice brfacelet. Tony
https://www.pinterest.com/metcalfscot/spanish-ring-knot/


----------

